# Gentoo zerschossen ?

## raphael24

Hallo,

ich habe etwas mit "emerge depclean" herumgespielt und vermutlich dabei wichtige Dateien geloescht.

Unter anderem sind jetzt die Befehle "rm, ls" usw weg.

Welche(s) Paket(e) muss ich wieder einspielen, damit diese Programme wieder vorhanden sind ?

Viele Grüße,

Raphael

----------

## bmichaelsen

```
lord% qpkg -f /bin/rm

sys-apps/coreutils *
```

----------

## DerMojo

Hi!

Ich würde

```
emerge system
```

vorschlagen, wer weiß, was du sonst noch gekillt hast...  :Wink: 

MfG

Daniel

----------

## raphael24

Hallo,

was bedeutet : "qpkg -f /bin/rm" ?

Das "qpkg" gibt es nicht auf meinem pc ..

Gruss,

Raphael

----------

## DerMojo

 *raphael24 wrote:*   

> Das "qpkg" gibt es nicht auf meinem pc ..

 

```
emerge gentoolkit
```

qpkg ist ganz nützlich, wenn man in der Paketverwaltung was sucht...

Aus "qpkg --help":

```
-f,  --find-file      finds package that owns file <file>
```

----------

## raphael24

Hallo,

das emerge funktnioniert leider nicht mehr einwandfrei !

Zum Emergen werden verschiedene Befehle benoetigt, die scheinbar alle nicht mehr vorhanden sind.

Kann ich das Basissystem (anstatt "emerge system") vielleicht nochmal von den CDs zurückkopieren, von denen ich auch Gentoo installiert habe ?

Wenn ja, wie und was muss ich kopieren ?

Vielen Dank im voraus,

Raphael

----------

## vossy

Na hallo willkommen im Club!

Habe die gleichen Probleme. Das problem tritt nachvollziehbar nach einem emerge baselayout auf und das nun bei mir schon seit 2 wochen.

Du kannst natuerlich das Archiv darueber kopieren. Das Problem ist, dass du dann alles von da an noch einmal ausfuehren musst.Sobald du dann ein Paket emergst welches Baselayout updatet, hast du wieder das gleiche Problem. Im uebrigen sieh mal nach da fehlen auch shutdown ,halt und einige andere Sachen. Bisher habe ich keine Moeglichkeit gefunden mein 2. System neu zu installieren, denn das Problem tritt direkt nach dem Baselayoutupdate wieder auf.So wie es aussieht scheinen wir 2 hier aber die Einzigen zu sein mit diesem Problem.Also warten bis es wohl jemand geloest hat

vossy

----------

## Fibbs

vossy Du sagst, bei jedem baselayout-update sind die Befehle wie rm, ls etc. weg? Sorry aber das kann nicht sein, bei Dir ist was anderes im Busch.

Ich würde versuchen, von der LiveCD zu booten, die Gentoo-Partitionen zu mounten, anschließend ein stage3-Archiv zu entpacken (wie bei der Installation) und hoffen.

Wenn das System gebootet ist und Deine "verlorenen" Befehle wieder funktionieren, mach ein emerge system.

Btw: Backup ist vor dieser Spielerei Gold wert!

Viel Spaß

_Salsero_

----------

## vossy

hmm danke fuer den hilfeversuch aber das habe ich mindestens 20 mal versucht. ich hatte das problem auf 2 verschiedenen rechnern.

also ich hab von der livecd unzaehlige male gebootet und nach auspacken des stage archivs fuhr die kiste wieder hoch ( mit einigen fehlermeldungen aber is klar warum) aber die befehle waren wieder vorhanden.

danach habe ich verschiedene sachen ausprobiert. also als erstes ein emerge sytem .problem dabei: das hoert dann irgendwann auf und danach  sind die programme verschwunden.kein emerge mehr moeglich. ok danach dann ldconfig eingegeben aber keine aenderung. env update bricht dann mit einer fehlermeldung ab.

dann hab ich wieder das stage draufgezogen.

nun hatte ich also zuerst portage geupdatet. danach war alles noch da und dann als naechstes ein update von baselayout gemacht und zack das selbe problem wie vorher.

also wieder stage archiv drauf .diesmal direkt baselayout geupdated und zack problem wieder da . also fuer mich scheint das problem definitiv das baselayout zu sein. leider will  er das updaten egal was du emergen willst.

vossy

----------

## Fibbs

Läuft denn das update von baselayout sauber durch? Sprich, bringt emerge Fehler und bricht deshalb ab?

----------

## vossy

ja sieht alles voellig normal aus keine fehlermeldung

ich hab das gemerkt weil ich den rechner runterfahren wollte aber weder shutdown noch reboot funktioniert haben. selbst bei eingabe von init 0 oder init 6 findet er init nicht mehr. ich wuerd den fehler ja auch bei mir suchen aber auf 2 verschiedenen rechnern? ehrlich gesagt ich glaub nicht daran denn bis vor 2 wochen lief alles einwandfrei. Seit diesem emerge system hab ich probleme

vossy

----------

## amne

Hast du schon versucht, vor dem updaten ein emerge sync zu machen? Vielleicht ist der Fehler schon behoben.

Poste bitte mal die Ausgabe von emerge -p baselayout.

----------

## vossy

auch das habe ich schon versucht leider das gleiche problem

ok also nochmal von vorn:

emerge sync endet mit folgender ausgabe:

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/1Q-2004

(Could take a couple minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

...................portage: Update type "slotmove" not recognized.

dann emerge -uU system

jetzt kommt etwas was ich bisher noch nie hatte! emerge loescht direkt  sachen faengt zb mit autoconf und anderen wichtigen sachen an sieht dann bei jeder sache so aus:

nt call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 2089, in ?

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 1541, in unmerge

  File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py", line 1920, in unmerge

  File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py", line 4405, in unmerge

  File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py", line 1699, in doebuild

  File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py", line 1082, in spawn

OSError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

ganz am ende steht dann:

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 22 info files.

 * error scanning /etc

dazu muss ich sagen das dies so das allererste mal vorgekommen ist. so langsam macht sich da doch verzweiflung breit.

ab da bekanntes problemallerdings wesentlich ausgepraegter da nun nochmehr fehlt.

um mal ein paar beispiele aufzuzaehlen

emerge

bash: /usr/bin/emerge: No such file or directory

shutdown

bash: shutdown: command not found

reboot

bash: reboot: command not found

vossy

----------

## vossy

so habe noch einen nachtrag

ich habe das alles nochmal gemacht und habe zusaetzlich den portagetree geloescht. ich renne trotzdem in das gleiche problem.

nach emerge sync habe ich emerge gettext eingegeben.

danach das gleiche problem wie oben

ich weiss nicht mehr weiter

vossy

----------

## amne

 *amne wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Poste bitte mal die Ausgabe von emerge -p baselayout.

 

Die Ausgabe von 

```
emerge info
```

 wäre vielleicht auch hilfreich. Ich hab zwar auch nicht wirklich Ahnung, was da los ist, vielleicht lässt es sich ja noch rausfinden.

----------

## vossy

emerge info ergibt zunaechst mal folgendes ergebnis. ich habe da mal erstmal nichts dran geaendert. 

Portage 2.0.49-r4 (default-x86-1.4, gcc-3.2.3, glibc-2.3.2-r1, 2.4.21-gss)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.4.21-gss i686 AMD Athlon(tm) Processor

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=i686 -funroll-loops -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER="gcc3"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/qmail/control /usr/share/config /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=i686 -funroll-loops -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="sandbox ccache autoaddcvs"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 oss apm arts avi crypt cups encode foomaticdb gif gpm gtk gtk2 imlib jpeg kde gnome libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mpeg ncurses nls oggvorbis opengl pdflib png qt quicktime sdl slang spell svga truetype X xml2 xmms xv zlib gdbm berkdb readline java tcpd pam ssl perl python"

----------

## amne

Hm, und was sagt

```
emerge -p baselayout
```

? (Zum dritten Mal  :Wink:  und ich hab eigentlich noch immer keine gute Idee was da schief geht)

----------

## Fibbs

Interessant wäre vielleicht auch ein mehr oder weniger umfangreicher Auszug aus portage.log...

Denn wenn nach emerge baselayout die besagten binaries nicht mehr existieren, dann ist da doch wohl was schiefgelaufen, was man im log sehen sollte.

Ist ja kein kleiner Fehler und es ist ja auch nicht so, dass ebuilds sich von binaries ernähren und sowas deswegen normal wäre...

Gruß

_Salsero_

----------

## vossy

@amne

ich kann dir auch nach der 3. anfrage kein ergebnis von emerge -p baselayout geben ,da emerge nicht mehr funktioniert 

vossy

werd morgen mal das log posten

wuensche fuer heute allen eine gute nacht

----------

## vossy

So hab die Logdatei durchgesehen

Sieht alles voellig normal aus

vossy

----------

## trapperjohn

Kann es vielleicht sein, dass deine portage-version veraltet war und du damit versucht hast, das System upzudaten?

Entpacke doch noch einmal ein stage-file (evtl. ein aktuelles experimental?) und mache danach als erstes ein 'emerge -u portage' und dann erst 'emerge system'.

Wenn es ein genereller Fehler an baselayout o.ä. wäre, würde das Forum ja eigentlich überquellen von Leuten, die das gleiche Problem haben, oder?

----------

## vossy

hi,

nach emerge portage habe ich schon ne fehlermeldung beim ausfuehren von emerge

er merged dann zb noch baselayout aber danach geht dann ueberhaupt nichts mehr

ich werd das nochmal ganz frisch machen .und jede meldung notieren die dort kommt und nicht normal ist und dann hier posten

meld mich dann wieder

vossy

----------

## sven-tek

Hi,

wo bei dir der Wurm drin ist ist weiß ich auch nicht, ich würde so vorgehen:

benutze auf jeden fall ein neues stage2 oder stage3 und nicht eins von ner cd die vielleicht ein Jahr alt ist. boote von cd und entpacke das stage in deine gemountete partition, siehe anleitung.

lösche auch mal auf doof deine distfiles, damit du auch ganz sicher keine kaputte datei hast. (trotz md5, weiß nicht ob das möglich ist aber naja)

emerge sync

wenn du das baselayout erstmal nicht emergen möchtest kannst du es ja injecten:

emerge -i sys-apps/baselayout-1.8.6.13

wenn das problem dann doch wieder eintritt, ist es nicht das baselayout

emerge -U system

viel Erfolg!

edit:

mir fällt gerade ein das ich mit depclean auch mal probleme hatte, zwar anders aus als bei dir aber ich konnte auch kein emerge mehr benutzen.

ich hatte ein emerge -C gnome gemacht und danach emerge --depclean und dann emerge -U system

bei emerge -U system brach mein system ab nachdem python installiert war und nichts ging mehr

ich fand nach einiger Zeit heraus das ein paar python scripte (module) für emerge fehlten in /usr/lib/portage/pym

nachdem ich sie manuell von einem anderen system reinkopierte funktioniert alles wieder.

wieso die dateien einfach gelöscht wurden weiß ich nicht, vielleicht ist das Grundproblem aber bei dir ähnlich

----------

